# ** The BCA search function**



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*There have always been alot of multiple threads regarding the same subjects/topics. And as much as people love to be helpful here, do we really need to have 25 threads on Ich or white spots on the glass, or certain plant problems, Equipment ect....?? I would like to re-introduce the BCA search function which is always in the same location.... no matter what page you are looking at. It is located in the right side of the tool bar, below the banner:










this is not a google search, it is a search option solely for this site. 
I think it would be nice if people were to do a search on whatever before posting a new thread, when chances are you will find there might already be a thread (or 5 or 6) about whatever topics/questions ect... IMO it would be better to add on to previously posted threads and keep the info as close as possible, as opposed to 25 different threads on the same subject that get the same answers/opinions. Not too mention you will probably find your answers without having to wait for people to reply on yours. Just a helpful suggestion I hope people find useful.

You will also notice the "Advanced Search" link below the search box. Advanced search will give you useful options to narrow your search for more precise results ...if so desired.*

*Also it is one of the* http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/site-rules-2779/ : 
_Rule 4: Before making a new post/thread, please use the search function to make sure a similar post was not already made. We reserve the right to merge threads that duplicate threads/topics that already exist exist. 
_

I should add.... properly spelled , it's ICH (short for Ichthyophthirius multifiliis) not ICK


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent reminder! I agree, it's an underused utility.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed storm  ....I was wondering why there are so many threads on Ich & I noticed when I do a search for *Ich *or *Ick* I come up with "no results"....anybody else have this happen?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thank John. I think we should also help by finding the previous thread for them. Adding new threads will clutter the forum and render the search not usable. It's like getting 15,000,000 hit on a google search.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi John,
I get the no results also


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've contacted Shawn regarding this. He'll be looking into this as soon as he can. I believe it's because "ick\ich" are only 3 characters long, which would typically produce irreverent search results in many cases. As long as we have a time limit for search initialization I'm hoping we can amend this, if that were in fact the case.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes it appears to be not enough characters
"Ich white spots" brings up 5 post since the format changes


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys..... I believe your probably right Chris ,wasn't sure if it was just my computer or something else to something else to add to Shawn's never ending list. Thanks for the notification


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I forget if I fixed the 3 character issue before. I vaugly remember dealing with it two yeaRs ago so I will need to look over it again


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

For my reference when I get time and not one handing my boy lol 
How to enable 3-letter-words in Vbulletin w/ MySQL fulltext search


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks
Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know what ya mean Shawn, Been there myself lol Imagine if you'd had twins :lol: Thanks for all your hard work as always


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thought I'd bump this up , as it is apparently is in need of reminding from time to time :lol:


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've noticed that if I ask a question in older post, there is usually no response. I've been also asked to start a new thread instead of "invading" an existing thread even if the question is related to the subject. Sometimes I'm not sure what is the right thing to do….. open a new thread or do not open a new thread….

EDIT: can we maybe make a sticky in (for example) hospital section how to treat….. and then subsections (ich, fin rot …..etc.)or something like that?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can totally understand that RR lol I bumped it because of 4 or 5 threads recently started on the same topic that came up this week. I originally made this thread because at that time I seen 3 threads pop up the same day about ich plus a few other instances around the same time, I don't think it's bad to start a new thread, just seems there are enough threads in the database about certain things that if some would take a minute to do a search, an answer might be faster found that way as opposed to re-asking the same questions and getting the same answers in the end that another thread (or 2) may have already provided. Personally I have had pretty good success with finding answers this way, probably cause Im Mr know it all lol just kidding  but yes there are some things that don't have much info & others that need the questions asked. Sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I can totally understand that RR lol I bumped it because of 4 or 5 threads recently started on the same topic that came up this week. I originally made this thread because at that time I seen 3 threads pop up the same day about ich plus a few other instances around the same time, I don't think it's bad to start a new thread, just seems there are enough threads in the database about certain things that if some would take a minute to do a search, an answer might be faster found that way as opposed to re-asking the same questions and getting the same answers in the end that another thread (or 2) may have already provided. Personally I have had pretty good success with finding answers this way, probably cause Im Mr know it all lol just kidding  but yes there are some things that don't have much info & others that need the questions asked. Sorry if I caused any confusion.


I know exactly why you posted this Diztrbd1. Thanks for reminder. I've seen those multiple threads in last few days too. I'm guilty of posting one of them, sorry. I also use search whenever I can, but it can be time consuming read through all those post to get an answer I'm looking for. I know that's exactly the point here, but I think we could make it even easier by posting stickies with info only.


----------

